# Anyone know anything about generators..?



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Need to hire one and a PA system for Burghley - I have absolutely NO idea what we need - can someone step in to organise (the event will pay for hire) or at least advise. Thanks!

Louise


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Generators are not expensive to hire nor should you need anthing requiring a lot of power most plant hire shops do them and as long as they have petrol you will have power.or hire a long extension and borrow the power from the big house.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Cool! It would need to be a V long lead ;D

Are you travelling down - Jackie is organising a cruise...

L


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

You have IM ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks WabbiTT - will give you a call tomorrow!

Cheers.

Louise


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Louise
Just seen this, have you got it sorted, if not should be able to help

Bob


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Bob

It could come down to cost.......


----------

